# Other Makes : Flybo XFD-6000ZK Electric Smart style Electric Car Vehicle 35MPH+ NEV



## Mjolinor (Sep 15, 2008)

I am surprised to see this on sale in the US. As far as I knew it was the subject of a court case with Smart and is likely to end up on the same shelf as the QQ that is sold only in China and Pakistan because the Chinese maker lost a case with Chevrolet about it being a copy of the Matiz.

I don't suppose the court ruling will affect personal sales though.


----------

